# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Pour Mozilla, Chrome consomme plus de mmoire que Firefox : comment expliquer le dcalage avec vos retours ?

## Gordon Fowler

*Mise  jour du 26/02/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Chrome consomme plus de mmoire que Firefox ?*
*C'est ce qu'affirme Mozilla Europe : comment expliquer le dcalage avec vos tmoignages ?*


Tristant Nitot, Prsident et fondateur de Mozilla Europe, rpond  vos questions sur la vitesse et la  lourdeur  de Firefox dans l'entretien qu'il nous a accord.

Pour lui, certes le Panda Roux est plus lent au dmarrage (et il s'en explique), mais il serait faux de dire que Firefox consomme plus de mmoire que Chrome.

Ce qui n'est pas sans poser question par rapport  vos retours d'exprience.


*Beaucoup d'utilisateurs sur DVP mettent en avant la vitesse de Chrome et la compare  la lourdeur de Firefox qui consommerait de plus en plus de ressources mmoires. Comment allez-vous rattraper ce retard ?*

*Tristant Nitot* : Dj je peux dire qu'au niveau de la mmoire c'est faux. Je sais que c'est quelques chose que l'on entend souvent mais j'ai l un benchmark paru dans la presse (PC Expert de janvier 2010) qui montre que Firefox est bien plus conome en mmoire que Chrome. Les benchmarks sont diffrents suivant qu'on est sous Seven ou sous XP, mais Firefox a l'avantage.

*C'est donc une illusion ?*

*TN* : En tout cas les tests montrent juste que Chrome consomme plus de mmoire. Ce qui ne nous empche pas de travailler normment pour rendre Firefox plus rapide, notamment sur la vitesse d'affichage des pages webs - avec un nouveau moteur JavaScript (TraceMonkey)  ou sur le temps de dmarrage.

*Je le trouve effectivement plus court sur Firefox 3.6, mais il reste tout de mme plus long que sur Chrome...*

*TN* : Au dmarrage, peut-tre. Il faut bien voir que Firefox fait de plus en plus de choses (lecteur RSS, meilleur intgration aux OS, gestion fine des plugins, qui sont bien plus puissants que ceux de Chrome...). Mais mme s'il en fait de plus en plus, notre objectif c'est de le garder le plus lger et le plus ractif possible. La 3.6 en est un bon exemple. Les volutions suivantes iront encore plus loin. C'est une priorit.



*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  comment expliquer le dcalage entre vos retours d'exprience sur la  lourdeur  de Firefox et les explications de Tristan Nitot ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*






*22/02/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*"Chrome n'a aucun intrt  chasser sur nos terres"*
*Mozilla revient galement sur son indpendance financire face  Google*


Dans cette partie de l'entretien exclusif que Mozilla a accord  Dveloppez, Tristan Nitot, son Prsident fondateur, continue de rpondre  vos questions sur les liens complexes, mais pour lui trs clairs, entre sa Fondation et Google. Le financement, ce que pourrait changer l'arrive de Chrome, et la manire dont il envisage de ne pas devenir _ une victime collatrale_  dans la guerre entre IE et la navigateur de Google. Un danger bien rel.




*Selon la Prsidente, Mitchell Baker, la Fondation Mozilla a gnr 79 millions de dollars de revenus, dont une trs grande majorit vient de Google via le moteur de recherche par dfaut de Firefox. Cela ne risque-t-il pas de devenir un problme stratgique maintenant que Google est aussi un concurrent ?
* 
*Tristan Nitot* : Nous sommes une Fondation. Pas une entreprise. Tous nos revenus servent  trois choses : payer les salaires, payer les impts et alimenter un fonds de rserve. Ce fonds nous permet aujourd'hui de voir venir et de trouver un autre partenaire en cas de besoin... Mais une fois de plus, pour moi, nous avons un bon deal carr avec Google. Ils nous versent des revenus. Ils ne nous disent pas ce que nous devons faire. Non, vraiment. Google est un trs bon partenaire.

*Mais un partenaire qui est devenu un concurrent... N'avez-vous pas l'impression que Chrome chasse sur vos terres avec l'arrive des extensions, un point qui a fait le succs de Firefox ?
* 
*TN* : Chrome n'a aucun intrt  chasser sur nos terres. Si Google a lanc son navigateur, ce n'est pas contre Firefox mais contre Internet Explorer. Pour deux raisons. La premire c'est qu'il n'est jamais bon de dpendre de son concurrent. Or tous les services de Google (Picassa, Maps, etc.) dpendent aujourd'hui du navigateur de Microsoft puisqu'il est ultra majoritaire. La deuxime, c'est le retard technologique d'Explorer, pas de Firefox, qui empche l'arrive de nouveaux services de Google comme Wave. C'est un fait : faire tourner Wave dans IE c'est tout simplement impossible.

*Et la publicit massive dans le mtro ?
* 
*TN* : Ils ont d dpenser une somme norme. Mais c'est probablement un moyen efficace pour faire rentrer dans l'esprit du grand public que pour aller sur Internet il n'y a pas que le  Grand E Bleu  sur le bureau. Maintenant les gens savent qu'il y a aussi le jeu Simon des annes 80. (Rires).

*Si je suis le raisonnement, Firefox n'est pas la cible de Chrome. Mais il n'empche que Chrome est surtout install par ceux qui savent ce qu'est un  navigateur . Autrement dit, avant tout les utilisateurs de Firefox : ne risque-t-il pas d'tre une victime collatrale de l'affrontement entre Google et Microsoft ?
* 
*TN* : On fera tout pour ne pas tre une victime collatrale.

*Comment allez-vous faire ?
* 
*TN* : On va continuer  s'amliorer. Firefox 3.6 propose le changement de skin en un seul clic (Personas) par exemple. Autre exemple : nous allons intgrer la synchronisation des donnes (mots de passe, favoris, etc) pour qu'elles soient disponibles partout. C'est ce que nous avons appel Weave. Nous allons isoler de plus en plus les diffrents processus pour rendre le navigateur plus stable et plus sr. Et nous allons mettre de plus en plus notre identit et notre communaut en avant.

*Comme avec Drumbeat ?
* 
*TN* : Comme avec Drumbeat.



NDR : Vous pouvez retrouver la partie 1, la partie 2, la partie 3,  la partie 4 la partie 5 et  partie 6 de cette interview. 


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*16/02/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*"Le PDG de Google a dit une immense connerie"*
*Mais l'entreprise reste "un excellent partenaire" : Mozilla revient pour Dveloppez sur ses relations avec Google*



Dans cette partie de l'entretien exclusif que Mozilla a accord  Dveloppez, Tristan Nitot, son Prsident fondateur, revient sur les liens complexes, mais pour lui trs clairs, entre sa Fondation et Google. Notamment sur les propos glaants de Eric Schmidt sur la vie prive (en substance : _ seuls les criminels se soucient de cacher leurs vies prives. Si vous avez peur de Google, commencez par modifier votre vie et vous n'aurez plus  avoir peur_ ).

Beaucoup de libert et de franchise dans ces propose qui devraient rpondre aux questions que de nombreux membres du forum n'avaient pas manqu de poser.



*Pour Mark Surman (Directeur Excutif de la Fondation et initiateur de Drumbeat) un Web meilleur est un web plus sr et un Web plus sr est un Web qui  protge la vie prive . Que pensez-vous des dclarations du PDG de Google  Eric Schmidt ?*

*Tristan Nitot* : Je le dis d'autant plus ouvertement que j'ai crit dessus  plusieurs reprises. Il a dit une norme connerie. Et je crois que c'est une trs mauvaise chose pour Google. Tout comme je crois que les dclarations de Mark Zuckerberg, le crateur de Facebook (NDR : _ La norme sociale a volu avec le temps, [...] l're de la confidentialit est termine_ ), sont aussi une norme connerie.

*Asa Dotzler - directeur de la communaut de dveloppement de Mozilla - a appel personnellement  migrer vers Bing (en expliquant comment changer le moteur de recherche par dfaut du navigateur). tes-vous d'accord avec lui ?*

*TN* : Tout d'abord ce n'est pas exactement ce qu'il a dit. J'tais avec lui au moment o il a publi sa raction qui, je le souligne  nouveau, est une raction personnelle. Son argumentation est en trois points.
Un, il constate qu'Eric Schmidt dit n'importe quoi sur la vie prive. Deux, il dit qu'il a tudi les clauses d'utilisation de Bing et de Google et que Bing est plus respectueux de la vie prive. Pourquoi dit-il cela ? Il dit cela parce que Bing ne fait pas de lien entre la recherche effectue et l'identit de celui qui fait la recherche (l'IP). Ce que Google fait, mme s'ils le contestent. Trois, il conclut que certains pourraient vouloir utiliser Bing par dfaut dans Firefox.
Il ne dit pas qu'il faut le faire, mais que si Google dans Firefox vous drange au regard de tout a, c'est possible de le changer.

*Ce n'est pas la position de la Fondation ?*

*TN* : La position de Mozilla c'est que tous les membres de la communaut peuvent s'exprimer. Quand Google, qui est un de nos partenaires, fait une btise, je le dis et je l'cris, y compris dans les journaux. Mais personnellement, je ne pense pas pour autant qu'ils soient le Diable.

*C'est justement une question qui revient trs souvent sur DVP : quels sont vos rapports avec Google ?*

*TN* : Pour moi, Google est un trs bon partenaire. J'en veux pour preuve que nous n'avons jamais eu la moindre pression pour faire voluer Firefox dans un sens ou dans l'autre. Google n'a jamais tent d'empcher des extensions trs populaires qui lui sont pourtant trs dfavorables. Je pense en particulier  AdBlock, Customize Google, NoScript ou GreaseMonkey.

*GreaseMonkey ?*

*TN* : C'est une extension qui charge la page Web et qui analyse tous les scripts qu'elle contient pour les filtrer et n'afficher que ceux que l'utilisateur accepte. Dans le cas de Google, je ne sais pas si les membres de DVP sont au courant mais sur la page des rsultats de recherches, il y a un script qui surveille pour savoir si vous cliquez sur le premier lien ou sur le deuxime ou sur le dixime. Officiellement c'est pour  optimiser la pertinence des rponses . Peut-tre. Ou peut-tre pas. Moi, j'ai dsactiv ce script. Et bien Google ne nous dit rien sur ce genre d'add-ons.



NDR : Vous pouvez retrouver la partie 1, la partie 2 et la partie 3, et la partie 4 et la partie 5 de cette interview.


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 11/02/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*"Notre objectif principal n'est pas d'diter des logiciels, c'est d'amliorer le Web"*
*Suite de l'entretien avec Mozilla Europe (partie 5), qui veut crer "un Web participatif dans 100 ans"*


Suite de l'entretien de Dveloppez avec Tristant Nitot, Prsident Fondateur et Paul Rouget, techno-vangliste, de Mozilla Europe : la scurit et la diffrence de Mozilla.

Vous pouvez lire la partie 1, la partie 2 et la partie 3 et la partie 4


*Cette anne Firefox a connu beaucoup plus de problmes de scurit maintenant qu'il est devenu trs grand public. Comme les extensions taient le principal point faible du navigateur vous avez boucl le dossier  components . Certains dveloppeurs ont trs mal ragi et d'autres sur le forum leur ont rpondu qu'ils n'avaient qu' arrter de coder avec leur piedsleurs pieds... C'est galement votre position ?*

*Paul Rouget* : Ah oui ! Tout  fait ! Le dossier  components  dans Firefox n'a rien  voir avec les extensions. Ceux qui l'utilisent pour a, c'est soit parce qu'ils ne font pas les choses proprement soit qu'ils le font exprs avec un but pas trs clair. Comme par exemple d'empcher la dsinstallation par le gestionnaire d'extension - comme Microsoft. Non franchement, ce dossier, il fallait le boucler.

*Firefox 3.6 introduit la mise  jour automatique des plug-ins, la version future fera de mme avec la sparation des processus et des onglets (projet Electrolysis). Mais partant du principe que le maillon faible se trouve souvent  entre la chaise et le clavier  vous semblez galement vouloir intgrer l'humain dans cet effort de scurisation ?*

*Tristan Nitot* : On l'oublie souvent mais notre objectif principal n'est pas d'diter des logiciels, c'est d'amliorer le Web. Pour nous le logiciel est un levier pour modifier les comportements. C'est en partant de ce constat que nous avons lanc Drumbeat, un projet qui en est encore  ses tous dbuts. C'est un deuxime levier en quelque sorte. Nous allons essayer d'impliquer le plus possible nos membres et les utilisateurs de Firefox pour qu'ils deviennent les ambassadeurs d'un Web plus ouvert et plus sr. Cela passera  notre avis par l'ducation et l'explication.

*C'est un projet ambitieux...* 

*TN* : C'est un projet trs ambitieux. La devise de Drumbeat c'est de crer  un Web participatif dans 100 ans . Nous nous inscrivons sur la dure, pas sur le court terme.

*Quelle raction avez-vous eue en apprenant que le gouvernement Wallon avait banni Firefox de l'administration au motif que seul  Internet Explorer 6 tait sr  (sic) ?*

*TN* : _(Long silence... puis dans un sourire)_ Honntement, ragir poliment je ne pourrais pas...

*PR* : Depuis,  l'inverse, les gouvernements Franais et Allemand ont dconseill d'utiliser IE.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Comment trouvez-vous que la scurit de Firefox volue ?
 ::fleche::  Le fait que Firefox soit dit par une Fondation avec une philosophie diffrente d'une entreprise influence-t-il votre choix de navigateur ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 10/02/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Une galerie d'extensions payantes pour Firefox  n'est pas pour l'instant une priorit* 
*Mais la rflexion suit son cours : suite de l'entretien avec Mozilla (partie 4)*


Suite de l'entretien de Dveloppez avec Tristant Nitot, Prsident Fondateur et Paul Rouget, techno-vangliste, de Mozilla Europe.

Vous pouvez lire la partie 1, la partie 2 et la partie 3



*Le 11 Dcembre dernier, lors du Add-On Con, Justin Scott a parl   contre- contrecur  d'une galerie d'extensions payantes. Ce projet serait en cours et ferait suite aux revendications des dveloppeurs. Qu'en est-il* 

*Tristan Nitot* : Ah !... J'attendais cette question ! (_Il sourit_). Il y a plusieurs choses l-dedans. ... [Lire la suite][/SIZE][/B]


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Avez-vous dj fait un don aprs avoir install une extension ?

 ::fleche::  Un AppStore d'add-ons professionnels pour Firefox vous intresse-t-il en tant que dveloppeur ? Et vous parait-il viable en tant que client ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*09/02/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*



* Google a raison : il est plus simple de dvelopper une extension pour Chrome... mais celles de Firefox sont plus puissantes* 
*Suite de l'entretien avec Mozilla : les extensions de Chrome, la rponse de Firefox*



Suite de l'entretien avec Tristant Nitot, Prsident Fondateur de Mozilla Europe, et Paul Rouget, techno-vangliste pour la Fondation.

La premire partie est ici, la deuxime l.

Voici la troisime : les extensions de Chrome, la rponse de Firefox.



_Quittons les moteurs de rendu pour les extensions : Google affirme qu'il est plus simple de dvelopper des add-ons pour Chrome que pour Firefox..._

*Paul Rouget* : (_instantanment_) Et c'est vrai. Ils ont parfaitement raison.

_Ah bon ?.. Tu es d'accord ?_

*PR* : Oui. Dvelopper une extension pour Firefox a peut tre un peu complexe. Mais il faut voir aussi que le jeu en vaut la chandelle. ... [Lire la suite]


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les extensions de Firefox sont plus "puissantes" que celles de Chrome ?
 ::fleche::  Et quelles sont celles que vous utilisez (ou utilisiez) sur Firefox qui n'existe pas, ou pas encore, sur Chrome) ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 27/01/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*



*"Il y autant de diffrences entre Webkit et Gecko qu'entre une pomme et une banane"*
*Exclusif : La Fondation Mozilla rpond aux questions des membre de Dveloppez (partie 2)*


Suite de l'entretien avec Tristant Nitot, Prsident Fondateur de Mozilla Europe, et Paul Rouget, techno-vangliste pour la Fondation.

Si vous avez loup le dbut, la premire partie est ici.



*Certains veulent unifier les lois de l'univers,  DVP on est plus modeste : beaucoup souhaiteraient juste unifier les moteurs de rendu Webkit et Gecko. Est-ce imaginable ? Et quelles sont les barrires actuelles qui l'empchent ?* 

*TN* : (_sourire_) Ce n'est pas vraiment  l'ordre du jour.

*PR* : Il faut bien voir que Webkit et Gecko n'ont ... [Lire la suite]


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Etes-vous du qu'il n'y ait pas de fusion prvue entre Gecko et WebKit ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des arguments avancs pour expliquer qu'il n'y aura pas d'outil commun ?


*Mise  jour de Gordon Fowler*




*Mise  jour du 27/01/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Exclusif : Mozilla rpond aux questions des membres de Dveloppez*
* Si Youtube faisait son site correctement, il n'y aurait pas de problme* 



Tristant Nitot et Paul Rouget ont accept de rpondre aux questions poses par les membres de Dveloppez.

Tristant Nitot est le Prsident fondateur de Mozilla Europe. Quant  Paul Rouget, il se dfinit (pour reprendre ses propres termes), comme un Techno-vangliste pour la Fondation dont la mission est d'exciter l'imagination des dveloppeurs.

L'entretien a dur plus de trois heures. Courtois, chaleureux et passionns, ils n'ont lud aucun sujet. Voici la premire partie de leurs rponses :



*Quel bilan tirez-vous de l'anne 2009 pour Firefox en particulier et la Fondation Mozilla en gnral ?*

*Tristan Nitot* : Ce fut une anne charge avec l'arrive de Firefox 3.5, le lancement de beaucoup de projets comme Drumbeat, Firefox 3.6, Firefox 4.0, l'arrive de la Awesome Bar - qui a fusionn la barre d'URL et la recherche dans l'historique de navigation et les favoris  la monte en puissance de Mozilla Labs, avec la RC de Weave. C'est aussi l'anne de JIT (Just In Time) qui acclre considrablement le navigateur.
En 2009, le paysage a aussi compltement chang et marque le dbut d'une augmentation de la frquence des sorties de nouvelles versions avec des cycles de dveloppement de plus en plus courts.


*Pouvez-vous nous rappeler pourquoi cette anne, Firefox a adopt WebGL (aka Canvas 3D), et quels en sont les avantages pour les dveloppeurs ?*

*Paul Rouget* : L'intrt c'est... Lire la suite


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que vous inspirent ces rponses ?



*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*Quelles questions souhaiteriez vous poser  la Fondation Mozilla ?*



L'actualit de la Fondation Mozilla est charge : Firefox (3.5.x, 3.6, 3.7, 4.0), les rapports avec sa principale source de financement (Google), la nouvelle concurrence de Chrome (et l'arrive de ses extensions) ; mais aussi la prise de pouvoir de Firefox sur le march des navigateurs, le HTML 5, etc.

Bref, *Dveloppez  dcid de faire un point sur (et avec) Mozilla*.

 ::fleche::  Alors n'hsitez pas : dveloppeurs, utilisateurs ou simples curieux, quelles questions souhaiteriez-vous poser  la Fondation ?


*Nous attendons vos contributions !*

----------


## Rapha222

> Alors n'hsitez pas : dveloppeurs, utilisateurs ou simples curieux, quelles questions souhaiteriez-vous poser  la Fondation ?


A quand la fusion de Gecko et Webkits ?

----------


## crtx_omar

Pourquoi les produits mozilla consomment beaucoup de ressources ?  ::roll::

----------


## moimael

A quand une vrai intgration  tous les environnements de bureau ? (je fait en particulier rfrence  KDE), ainsi que des version officielles 64bits pour toutes les plate-formes ?

----------


## robert_trudel

a quand une version 64 bits?

pourquoi ne pas utiliser Qt?

----------


## lochnar

A quand une version 64 bits officielle?

----------


## pmithrandir

pourquoi les MAJ sont elles dsactives sous linux. N'est il pas possible d'avoir le mme systme que sous windows ?
Peut tre est ce spcifique a mandriva.

Est il possible de ne pas trop dpouiller mozilla dans la version 4(pas faire un autre google chrome) ce qui serait dstabilisant(et moche selon moi). Ou alors de laisser un thme  l'ancienne. Peut tre juste arrondir un peu les fentres pour le rendre plus... moderne.

La gestion de la mmoire toujours amliore...

La possibilit de garder en cache des vidos sous youtube et dailymotion(je croyais que ca existait mais pas moyend e trouver)

Peut tre promouvoir plus le format video intgr. Sous linux c'est la plaie de faire du plein cran sous youtube avec les crans de veille qui cassent tout et flash. Peut tre intgr un bloqueur d'conomiseur d'cran quand on regarde une vido.(lourd de devoir bouger la souris...)

----------


## Tidus159

Bonjour,

Considrez-vous que Google vous finance substantiellement et est-elle votre plus gros part ? Qu'arriverait-il si celui-ci arrtait son financement, pourriez vous sereinement continuer le dveloppement de votre navigateur ? Chercheriez-vous un partenariat avec Bing qui semble vous plaire ?

@+

----------


## Jrmie A.

> A quand la fusion de Gecko et Webkits ?


Ah il faut bien avouer que l'ide ne serait pas mauvaise.
Sinon tout simplement: "_Pourrez vous survivre lorsque Google retirera ses billes ?_"

----------


## Traroth2

A quand une version stable de Firefox 3.5 ?

----------


## kOrt3x

Pourquoi Firefox est trs lourd sous Mac OS X ?

----------


## argonath

> A quand une vrai intgration  tous les environnements de bureau ? (je fait en particulier rfrence  KDE)


Plutt une question pour la communaut kde a... L'esprit de l'open source c'est que ce genre de choses se fassent par les afficionados.

----------


## whitespirit

Est-ce envisageable d'activer et de dsactiver des extensions  la vole dans une future version, sans rebooter Firefox qui est dcidment trop lourd par rapport  Chrome ?

----------


## Julien_G

Quand est-ce que Firefox retrouvera sa principale force : l'innovation ?

----------


## mizuka

Bonjour, voici mes questions :

- Serait il possible  l'avenir de prvoir des versions 64 bits de Mozilla ?
- S'intresser de trs prs  la consommation mmoire du navigateur, notamment lors de son dmarrage et de sa rduction dans la barre des tches ( et ce sans  avoir  toucher au registre du programme ) ?
- Amliorer le dispositif de blocage des pop-ups ?

----------


## programaniac

Pour ma part, la question serait :

Monsieur dinosaure dompteur de panda roux tout de feu enflamm, pourquoi votre panda roux est tout lent au dmarrage?

Merci

----------


## Rapha222

> Quand est-ce que Firefox *trouvera* sa principale force : l'innovation ?

----------


## Tidus159

Bonjour, une autre question provenant d'une gne constante avec l'utilisation de mon firefox...

Pensez-vous un jour modifier le pop-up tlchargement en l'intgrant dans firefox lui-mme ? 

(tant sur 7, c'est en effet trs gn lorsque l'on a ferm firefox pour naviguer d'avoir toujours la pop-up tlchargement, le clique gauche sur le lancement rapide firefox lance cette fentre de tlchargement et non une nouvelle fentre de navigation... Sur les autres OS je trouve aussi cette fentre de tlchargement gnante)

----------


## goomazio

Au sujet des donnes prives, on voit que la rcolte d'information est utile pour certaines entreprises. Est-ce que Mozilla envisage d'ajouter des fonctionnalits qui rcoltent des donnes prives de l'utilisateur, un peu comme le navigateur de Google ? Par exemple, ce qu'on crit dans la barre d'adresse est enregistr mme si on n'appuie pas sur entrer.

Je sais, Mozilla doit dj probablement rcolter ce qu'il a besoin, et ce n'est pas son but. Mais a pourrait se louer/vendre sous formes de services. Et vu que le navigateur semble tre l'application parfaite pour faire cela...

----------


## s4mk1ng

bah pareil pour ma part qu'au dessus a quand une version 64 bits stable?

----------


## vadreb

> pourquoi les MAJ sont elles dsactives sous linux. N'est il pas possible d'avoir le mme systme que sous windows ?
> Peut tre est ce spcifique a mandriva.


Exacte, la MAJ fonctionne trs bien sous linux, elle est seulement dsactive dans la plupart des distributions qui prfrent grer a eux-mme.

Mais si tu download Firefox toi-mme du site officiel, tu auras les MAJ.

----------


## Hayaxx

@robert trudel
Une version Qt est disponible quelquepart... Elle est testable sous linux.
Je plussoie l'ide  ::ccool:: 

Sinon  quand un allgement du navigateur et surtout du systeme d'extensions ?
J'tais jusque l accro a firefox et voil qu'a cause de a j'utilise chrome...  ::(:

----------


## Inazo

Bonjour  tous,

Comme dj voqu : 

- Une amlioration de la consommation de ressources (notamment sur Ubuntu pour moi) est elle envisageable dans un court terme ? 400 Mo de RAM au dmarrage sur 2048 a fait beaucoup.

- Un Firefox's Stor est-il vraiment en prparation ?

- Chrome semble tre un concurrent  ne pas ngliger qu'en penser vous ?

Voila c'est dj bien ^^.

Cordialement,

----------


## bubulemaster

> A quand la fusion de Gecko et Webkits ?


+1 !

Et aussi une version 64 bits

----------


## befalimpertinent

Quelle est la position/stratgie de Mozilla pour tout ce qui est technologie lies au cloud-computing ? (je pense galement au partage de fichier de Opera Unite par exemple)

----------


## dams78

Vous allez vraiment lire ces questions?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Quelle est la position/stratgie de Mozilla pour tout ce qui est technologie lies au cloud-computing ? (je pense galement au partage de fichier de Opera Unite par exemple)


Est-ce que tu peux prciser ta pense ?
Qu'est-ce que tu entends exactement par techno lies au cloud




> Vous allez vraiment lire ces questions?


Les lire oui (la preuve).
Toutes les poser, pas sr. En tout cas le plus possible...

Donc hsite pas  ::mrgreen:: 

Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## dams78

> Donc hsite pas


Ok,
Pour ma part je rejoins ce que certain ont demand : un portage sur 64bits. Firefox tant certainement mon logiciel le plus utilis, il est dommage qu'il n'utilise pas toute les capacits de mon proc.

Sinon la seule chose qui me manque mais qui va certainement arriv c'est lors de l'utilisation du pluggin weave : a serait cool de crer des profils genre personnel / professionel afin de ne partager qu'une partie des marques pages. Un peu comme ce qu'il se passe sous Xmarks (que j'utilise du coup juste pour a).

----------


## befalimpertinent

> Est-ce que tu peux prciser ta pense ?


Je reformules:
Envisagent-ils de suivre Opera sur la voie du stockage et transfert des donnes sur serveur ?
Dans les prochaines version de FF l'extension Xmarks qui permet de stocker sur serveur les marques-pages et les mots de passes sera intgre au navigateur. Envisagent-ils  l'avenir d'tendre cette fonctionnalit dans ce sens (stockage et partage de fichiers, messagerie) ? (cf Opera Unite)

----------


## dams78

> Dans les prochaines version de FF l'extension Xmarks qui permet de stocker sur serveur les marques-pages et les mots de passes sera intgre au navigateur.


Weave = Xmarks? Je les trouve un peu diffrent (malheureusement).

----------


## pmithrandir

Est il possible galement d'ajouter une gestion trs simple des profils.
Je sais qu'ils existent actuellement, mais je souhaiterais les amliorer encore.

Par exemple, la famille de base utilise un utilisateur windows pour tout le monde.
Si l'un se connecte sur gmail, le suivant doit le dconnecter pour se connecter  son tour.(c'est chiant pour les mots de passe, etc..)

Est ce qu'il ne serait pas envisageable de donner une possibilit pour que dans les menus, on puisse crer des utilisateurs facilement et se connecter avec ? Voir mme en solution trs simple, quand on cr un utilisateur, que l'on puisse crer les raccourcis automatiquement vers son profil.
Exemple : 
Mozilla Firefox (Pierre)

L'ide qui pourrait tre pas mal serait en outre de lier ce profil aux autres logiciels comme thunderbird, afin de pouvoir avoir son utilisateur directement en cliquant sur firefox.

Autre solution : 
Dans les icne systmes, crer un petit menu qui permet de passer d'un utilisateur un autre.
Exemple, j'ai une liste avec 4 noms : 
 - Pierre
 - Marion
 - invit
 - Pierre (Boulot)

Je peux passer d'un profil a l'autre, ventuellement avec une demande de mot de passe unique. Ce faisant, j'activerais mon profil comme par dfaut pour firefox et thunderbird d'un seul coup. 

On peut imaginer aussi que dans ce menu, on puisse dmarrer directement ces deux logiciels, ou lancer une synchronisation des profil avec une autre machine(le boulot par exemple)

----------


## eatherquake

ah mais la 3.6 ne sera pas 64 bits? ra chui du l...
bon alors  quand une version 64 bits?

----------


## goomazio

> Est il possible galement d'ajouter une gestion trs simple des profils.


Je trouverais a super utile aussi,  chaque fois que quelqu'un passe sur ma machine, je dois m'authentifier  nouveau presque partout...

----------


## Remi.Net

Certaine question sont trs intressante :

64 Bits de FireFox,
Les efforts prvu pour amliorer la gestion des ressources de FireFox,
Viabilit de la fondation sans le soutient de Google,
Les prochains dveloppement de Firefox, soit par comparaison Opera Unite ou integration extension Weave...

mais aucune sur le futur de ThunderBird?  a fait plusieurs annes que ce client mail (6 ans a peu prs)  est en dveloppement.  C'est un client mail trs basique, les grands webmails ont une interface plus complte.  Est-ce que le produit est pour mourir  terme ou un effort de dveloppement est prvu pour lui ajout en plusieurs options?  Trie, Organisation des courriels, Calendrier (un rellement intgr)...

Remi.Net

----------


## azertix

- Beaucoup ont voqu la lenteur au dmarrage. Il est vrai que pour ma part, ayant beaucoup d'extensions, Firefox est trs lent au premier dmarrage.
Je dis au premier, car curieusement il se charge plus vite si on le ferme et qu'on le rouvre une seconde fois.
- Quelqu'un a voqu le blocage des popups. Il est vrai que si la plupart des popups qui s'ouvrent spontanment sont bloques, ce n'est pas le cas des popups qui s'ouvrent lorsque l'on clique sur un lien (qui n'a aucun rapport avec la publicit en question).
- Par contre personne n'a parl de la gestion des vidos, je trouve dommage que FF ne gre pas la lecture de vidos en natif. J'ai t oblig d'installer une extension qui ouvre les vidos avec le lecteur vido de son choix suivant le format de la vido.

----------


## ekevin

Question sur Fennec et son avenir vis--vis de Windows Mobile et Android

Pour ma part et j'espre qu'il y a d'autres utilisateurs de navigateurs pour tlphone mobile, j'aimerais savoir quand pouvons-nous esprer une version stable du navigateur Fennec pour WinMo et s'il est prvu un portage sur Android.

J'ai test la dernire version alpha et je dois dire qu'il y a pas de fonctions qui sont intressantes (comme la geolocalisation) et si je ne me trompe Fennec devrait implanter le localstorage et bien plus  :;):

----------


## dams78

> Question sur Fennec et son avenir vis--vis de Windows Mobile et Android
> 
> Pour ma part et j'espre qu'il y a d'autres utilisateurs de navigateurs pour tlphone mobile, j'aimerais savoir quand pouvons-nous esprer une version stable du navigateur Fennec pour WinMo et s'il est prvu un portage sur Android.
> 
> J'ai test la dernire version alpha et je dois dire qu'il y a pas de fonctions qui sont intressantes (comme la geolocalisation) et si je ne me trompe Fennec devrait implanter le localstorage et bien plus


J'ai cru lire qu'il tait en cours pour Android.

----------


## akiniva

A quand une version 64 Bits?
Est-elle en prparation?

----------


## pmithrandir

> - Par contre personne n'a parl de la gestion des vidos, je trouve dommage que FF ne gre pas la lecture de vidos en natif. J'ai t oblig d'installer une extension qui ouvre les vidos avec le lecteur vido de son choix suivant le format de la vido.


J'en ai parl en premire page... il y a un format reconnu nativement (openvideo je crois) mais je n'arrive jamais a trouver des vidos qui marche vraiment avec... Il parait que daylymotion s'y met en version beta, mais je ne trouve pas vraiment de lien.(il ne bascule pas quand on est sur firefox sur cette techno par defaut)

----------


## Pikrass

C'est l'Ogg Theora le format, et sous Daily c'est pour les Official Contents il me semble. Cf les dbats sur la balise vido HTML 5.

Perso, je leur demanderais bien quelle est leur stratgie pour se dtacher de la concurrence, maintenant que le respect des standards est (presque) devenu un minimum vital.

----------


## azertix

> J'en ai parl en premire page... il y a un format reconnu nativement (openvideo je crois) mais je n'arrive jamais a trouver des vidos qui marche vraiment avec... Il parait que daylymotion s'y met en version beta, mais je ne trouve pas vraiment de lien.(il ne bascule pas quand on est sur firefox sur cette techno par defaut)


Ah, au temps pour moi et merci pour ces infos.

----------


## winow

envisagez vous d'intgrer une navigation cache, invisible, comme par exemple naviguer avec une IP fausse etc..., pour pouvoir se cacher aux yeux des curieux.

----------


## tzilliox

> Quand est-ce que Firefox retrouvera sa principale force : l'innovation ?


Je plussoie Julien_G ! 

De nombreuses questions peuvent rsonner comme des critiques. Mais je pense que nous sommes de nombreux fans  tre dus par cette course entre les navigateurs.
*La concurrence avait pour but de motiver l'innovation.*

Tous les navigateurs se battent aujourd'hui  tre toujours plus rapide et interprter les nouveaux standards. C'est trs intressant, mais si tous les navigateurs vont dans le mme sens nous n'avons moins de diffrenciation et moins d'innovation.

*Innover et se diffrencier, voil ce que j'attends de la fondation Mozilla*. Mais se diffrencier veut dire prendre des risques. 

Voici mes questions :

Vous posez-vous des limites lors des modifications de l'exprience utilisateurs pour ne pas "perdre" vous utilisateurs fidles ?Imaginez-vous pouvoir changer l'exprience utilisateur  tout moment si vous pensez progresser ?Il me semble qu'un navigateur doit tre au maximum transparent. Pensez-vous mettre l'accent pour innover sur le mode plein cran de Firefox ?Le mode plein cran sera t-il un jour, selon vous, le mode par dfaut lorsqu'on lancera Firefox ?
Bon courage,
Thomas.

----------


## alexdu5711

Mozilla ne pourrait il pas faire des appels pour les dveloppeur dans des pays comme l ' Afrique o il y a des master en la matire

----------


## codo93

> Exacte, la MAJ fonctionne trs bien sous linux, elle est seulement dsactive dans la plupart des distributions qui prfrent grer a eux-mme.
> 
> Mais si tu download Firefox toi-mme du site officiel, tu auras les MAJ.


Aucune distribution dsactive la mise  jour. Le truc c'est que FF est install dans un rpertoire du systme dans lequel ton utilisateur n'a pas les droits d'criture. Si tu lances FF en root (oui je sais, c'est pas bien) alors l'option mise  jour est active.
De mme si tu tlcharges FF sur le site mozilla et que tu l'installes dans ton home, alors tu as la posibilit de le mettre  jour car tu as les droits d'criture.

Ceci dit, c'est inutile de le mettre  jour soi mme car les distributions le gre trs bien, mme en 64 bits  ::ccool::

----------


## rikelaoop

moi j'ai quand mme 1 question 

il parait que les extensions vont tres payantes bientt ??

ma rponse il est tout a fais normal de donner quelque choses ce que je fais souvent

mais pour moi il est hors de questions de tester 1 produit sans l'avoir tester

et de + les dveloppeurs pour la plupart font ca gratuitement (pour le plaisir perso)

si maintenant tout deviens payant alors je pense me sauver du navigateur - dommage car je l'adore.....

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ceci dit, c'est inutile de le mettre  jour soi mme car les distributions le gre trs bien, mme en 64 bits


Je ne sais pas trop, mon windows est toujours a jour, tandis que sur ma mandriva, il se passe parfois quelques jours de dlai avant que les MAJ soient testes et appliques. Voir mme certaines nous velles version ne sont pas du tout installes.

EX : 3.0 et 3.5 sont deux version diffrentes, donc ils ne passe pas de l'une vers l'autre si on reste sur une ancienne version de la distribution(2009 spring par exemple) C'est un problme voqu en particulier pour firefox et openoffice quand on parle de rolling distrib, une demande de certains utilisateurs mandriva

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> envisagez vous d'intgrer une navigation cache, invisible, comme par exemple naviguer avec une IP fausse etc..., pour pouvoir se cacher aux yeux des curieux.


Salut,

Juste pour info : FF 3.6 permet la navigation prive.

Mais attention, ceci ne te rend en rien anonyme sur la toile. C'est juste que ton historique et le cache ne garde aucune trace.

"_Nous avons aussi ajout une fonctionalit de navigation prive et la possibilit d' oublier un site  pour protger votre vie prive_."

Je te conseille de lire cette petite prsentation.

Pour ce qui est de cacher ton IP, plusieurs extensions le permettent.
Les deux plus connus sont -  mon avis - FoxyProxy et le fameux TOR (The Onion Router) avec l'extension TOR Button.

Bref, c'est pas les extensions qui manquent pour tenter de rpondre  ton besoin - en sachant que l'on ne peut jamais tre anonyme  100 % (c'est toujours mieux en le disant).

Voila, j'espre avoir rpondu  ta question.  :;): 

*Quant  (presque) toutes les autres... to be continued very soon !*  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Exclusif : Mozilla rpond aux questions des membres de Dveloppez*
* Si Youtube faisait son site correctement, il n'y aurait pas de problme* 



Tristant Nitot et Paul Rouget ont accept de rpondre aux questions poses par les membres de Dveloppez.

Tristant Nitot est le Prsident fondateur de Mozilla Europe. Quant  Paul Rouget, il se dfinit (pour reprendre ses propres termes), comme un Techno-vangliste pour la Fondation dont la mission est d'exciter l'imagination des dveloppeurs.

L'entretien a dur plus de trois heures. Courtois, chaleureux et passionns, ils n'ont lud aucun sujet. Voici la premire partie de leurs rponses :



*Quel bilan tirez-vous de l'anne 2009 pour Firefox en particulier et la Fondation Mozilla en gnral ?*

*Tristan Nitot* : Ce fut une anne charge avec l'arrive de Firefox 3.5, le lancement de beaucoup de projets comme Drumbeat, Firefox 3.6, Firefox 4.0, l'arrive de la Awesome Bar - qui a fusionn la barre d'URL et la recherche dans l'historique de navigation et les favoris  la monte en puissance de Mozilla Labs, avec la RC de Weave. C'est aussi l'anne de JIT (Just In Time) qui acclre considrablement le navigateur.
En 2009, le paysage a aussi compltement chang et marque le dbut d'une augmentation de la frquence des sorties de nouvelles versions avec des cycles de dveloppement de plus en plus courts.


*Pouvez-vous nous rappeler pourquoi cette anne, Firefox a adopt WebGL (aka Canvas 3D), et quels en sont les avantages pour les dveloppeurs ?*

*Paul Rouget* : L'intrt c'est de pouvoir inclure de la 3D dans les applications Web de manire beaucoup plus puissante et efficace. WebGL, si c'est possible, utilise le GPU, sinon il utilise le CPU. 
Quand l'acclration graphique passe par le hardware, en l'occurrence la carte graphique, le gain est norme. On peut imaginer plein de nouvelles utilisations. Moi ce qui me vient  l'esprit tout de suite c'est de nouveaux jeux 3D en ligne. Ou des effets dans les vidos qui donnent l'impression d'tre vraiment dedans, de pouvoir naviguer, zoomer sur un dtail et changer de direction pendant que le film dfile. Et tout a dans le navigateur bien sr.


*WebGL est libre (il s'appuie sur OpenGL) mais Chris Blizzard a annonc que Firefox supporterait galement Direct2D (DirectX donc) et qu'il le supporterait mme bien avant Internet Explorer. Pouvez-vous nous expliquer pourquoi  lui qui uvre tant pour les technologies ouvertes - semble content de supporter la technologie propritaire de Microsoft ?*

*PR* : Je ne comprends pas les commentaires qui ont t faits aprs cette annonce. On est bien oblig de supporter DirectX !

*TN* : Moi je crois comprendre ces ractions. Si on regarde de loin on peut se dire  _tiens, Firefox vend son me et passe au propritaire_ . Microsoft a mme repris cette information pour dire  _Ah bah vous voyez bien : ils supportent DirectX parce qu'il est plus performant que OpenGL !_ . Mais en fait ce n'est pas du tout le cas... Et nous restons trs attachs  la promotion du Libre parce que nous pensons que c'est de loin la meilleure solution.

*PR* : WebGL & Direct2D ne sont pas du tout la mme chose. WebGL est une technologie Web. Son rendu passera par la carte graphique  travers l'API OpenGL. WebGL c'est de la 3D. Pour la 2D (html, SVG, ) on peut aussi acclrer le rendu via le GPU, et ils faut donc  parler  au GPU pour faire cette 2D. Au lieu de faire le rendu nativement (CPU) on aimerait parler au GPU. Et sous Windows pour parler au GPU pour faire de la 2D, on passe par une bibliothque performante: Direct2D.

Pour rsumer, avant on avait a :
WebGL (langage) → OpenGL → GPU
HTML, SVG (langage) → API Windows system → CPU

Et  l'avenir on aura a:
WebGL (langage) → OpenGL → GPU (rien ne change)
HTML, SVG (langage) → API Windows Direct2D → GPU

*TN* : J'insiste sur le fait qu'on ne switch pas de quelque chose de libre  quelque chose de non libre. 

*PR* : Tout  fait. Avant, on parlait  travers les libs system Windows (qui parlaient au CPU) pour faire de la 2D, demain, on va parler  travers une autre lib Windows (Direct2D qui parlera au GPU) pour faire cette 2D.
Bref, on ne fait qu'amliorer le rendu sous Windows en utilisant les API Windows moderne au lieu d'utiliser la vieilles libs (Windows) non-optimises.


*Avec sa version 3.6, Firefox a fait le grand saut dans le HTML 5. Qu'est-ce que cela va changer ?*

*PR* : Beaucoup de choses. La manire de faire du drag-and-drop, d'appeler des vidos (avec la balise <video>), de pouvoir leur appliquer des filtres, de les bouger, de dessiner des cadres simplement avec la balise <Canvas> et de mlanger tout a sans aucun plug-in.


*Il reste cependant encore de trs grosses divergences, notamment sur les codecs. Pensez-vous que cela va ralentir l'adoption du HTML 5 ?*

*TN* : Bon, dj, mis  part Internet Explorer tous les navigateurs majeurs (Chrome, Safari, Opera et nous) supportent le HTML 5. Les codecs c'est encore un autre problme.


*Tiens pendant que j'y pense, la version de dmos en HTML 5 de Youtube ne passe pas sous Firefox 3.6...* 

*PR* : Bah  cause des codecs justement.... Si Youtube faisait son site correctement, il n'y aurait pas de problme. Ils pourraient par exemple proposer la vido dans diffrentes versions pour tre compatibles avec tous les navigateurs. Mais, non. En revanche a marche avec Dailymotion !


*Il reste donc un trs gros problme autour des codecs ?*

*TN* : Disons qu'il y a quelques divergences. Nous on supporte les codecs libres. Pour la vido le Ogg Theora. Les autres font leurs propres choix. Il faut comprendre que les codecs propritaires rassurent des socits comme Apple ou Nokia. En choisissant le Mpeg4 (H264) ils se disent qu'ils se mettent  l'abri des procs potentiels. Un format libre, par dfinition, c'est ouvert et transparent. Il y a toujours un risque que quelqu'un, un jour vienne et dise que a enfreint un de ses brevets. Ce risque pour nous est minime. Mais les multinationales, trs solvables, ne veulent pas s'exposer  des procs de ce type avec des indemnits trs leves  la clef. Donc ils payent au dbut et s'achtent une tranquillit. L'objectif de socits traditionnelles, c'est de faire des profits  et je ne critique pas cela  mais le ntre en tant que fondation  but non lucratif est tout autre : nous, nous travaillons pour rendre le Web meilleur. Et nous pensons que cela passe par la transparence et donc par le Ogg Theora.

*PR* : Il vient d'ailleurs d'y avoir de l'actu autour de a.


A suivre avec notamment la fusion WebKit - Gecko, Chrome, la vitesse de Firefox, et bien d'autres de vos questions !..


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que vous inspirent ces rponses ?

----------


## Darylounet

J'ai des questions en particulier pour le client mail Thunderbird : je trouve l'extension Weave pour Firefox particulirement intressante, a pourrait l'tre aussi pour Thunderbird (synchronisation des comptes et pourquoi pas des mails...), est-ce que Mozilla a des vues d'intgration de Weave pour Thunderbird ?

Et pour rester sur le sujet de Thunderbird, depuis longtemps maintenant Mozilla utilise SQLite pour le stockage des prfrences, pourquoi ne pas intgrer le mme principe pour le stockage des mails en eux-mmes ? Le systme serait quand mme bien plus performant, en particulier pour les recherches... d'ailleurs sur Thunderbird 3 je trouve que le nouveau systme d'indexation est quand mme particulirement lourd (je l'ai d'ailleurs dsactiv, car le systme deviens inutilisable si comme moi vous arrivez au boulot le matin et que vous rcuprez 1000 mails d'un coup).

----------


## davidly

> *PR* : WebGL & Direct2D ne sont pas du tout la mme chose. WebGL est une technologie Web. Son rendu passera par la carte graphique  travers l'API OpenGL. WebGL c'est de la 3D. Pour la 2D (html, SVG, ) on peut aussi acclrer le rendu via le GPU, et ils faut donc  parler  au GPU pour faire cette 2D. Au lieu de faire le rendu nativement (CPU) on aimerait parler au GPU. Et sous Windows pour parler au GPU pour faire de la 2D, on passe par une bibliothque performante: Direct2D.


OpenGL supporte la 2D, non ?
C'est peut-tre moins performant, d'o le choix des dveloppeurs. 
Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Uther

> OpenGL supporte la 2D, non ?
> C'est peut-tre moins performant, d'o le choix des dveloppeurs. 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


On peut se dbrouiller pour faire de la 2D avec OpenGL, mais contrairement a Direct2D, il n'est pas fait pour ca. Je pense que a poserais plus de problmes que a n'en rsoudrait.

J'ai t dcu pas l'interview notement les rponses sur la video que j'ai trouv trs vagues alors que Robert O'Callahan a post sur son blog quelque messages qui expliquent bien mieux la situation:
http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/roc/a...freedom_a.html
http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/roc/a...tshow_and.html
http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/roc/a...x_all_ove.html

----------


## lochnar

Interview intressante mais qui me laisse sur ma faim...

----------


## azertix

Vu que Gordon Fowler a indiqu "partie 1" dans le titre du post, on peut esprer une partie 2 ?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Interview intressante mais qui me laisse sur ma faim...





> Vu que Gordon Fowler a indiqu "partie 1" dans le titre du post, on peut esprer une partie 2 ?


Bonsoir,

Oui l'interview a dur trois heures, il y a donc beaucoup plus de sujets abords.

Je vais mettre la partie deux en ligne ds demain...  :8-): 

Cordialement  tous,

Gordon

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Mise  jour du 27/01/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*



*"Il y autant de diffrences entre Webkit et Gecko qu'entre une pomme et une banane"*
*Exclusif : La Fondation Mozilla rpond aux questions des membre de Dveloppez (partie 2)*


Suite de l'entretien que Tristant Nitot, Prsident Fondateur de Mozilla Europe, et Paul Rouget, techno-vangliste pour la Fondation, ont accord  Dveloppez pour rpondre  vos questions.

Si vous avez loup le dbut, la premire partie est ici.



*Certains veulent unifier les lois de l'univers,  DVP on est plus modeste : beaucoup souhaiteraient juste unifier les moteurs de rendu Webkit et Gecko. Est-ce imaginable ? Et quelles sont les barrires actuelles qui l'empchent ?* 

*TN* : (_sourire_) Ce n'est pas vraiment  l'ordre du jour.

*PR* : Il faut bien voir que Webkit et Gecko n'ont rien  voir. Je connais trs bien les deux et ils ne fonctionnent pas du tout de la mme manire. Gecko implmente ses propres bibliothques (scu, abstraction system, rseau, ) alors que WebKit dlgue tout a.

*TN* : les deux moteurs sont architecturs de manires compltement diffrentes

*PR* : C'est un autre modle. Nous on a dcid de tout intgrer dans Gecko, de cette manire on ne dpend pas des librairies qui varient forcment d'un utilisateur et d'un OS  l'autre. Comme Gecko est libre chaque dveloppeur peut reprendre les modules qu'il veut et les modifier si a lui chante. Est-ce que tu sais par exemple que NSS, le module de scurit de Gecko, est utilis par Pidgin ? Ou que XPCom (le gestionnaire d'objet) t repris par Sun dans VirtualBox ?
Ce n'est qu'un exemple mais tout a pour dire qu'une fusion entre les deux moteurs n'est techniquement pas possible parce qu'ils ne relvent pas de la mme conception. Il y autant de diffrences entre Webkit et Gecko qu'entre une pomme et une banane...


*A venir :*

Dans la suite de l'interview nous quittons les moteurs de rendu pour les extensions. Vous aurez par exemple la rponse de la Fondation  Google, qui affirme qu'il est plus beaucoup plus simple de dvelopper des add-ons pour Chrome que pour Firefox.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Etes-vous du qu'il n'y ait pas de fusion prvue entre Gecko et WebKit ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des arguments avancs pour expliquer qu'il n'y aura pas d'outil commun ?

----------


## eatherquake

et la question qui revient le plus mais qui n'a pas encore t pos:
A quand une version 64 bits officiel?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> et la question qui revient le plus mais qui n'a pas encore t pos:
> A quand une version 64 bits officiel?


Don't worry, j'ai aussi pos la question mais l'itw est tellement longue qu'il faut bien que je la dcoupe  :;): 

La question de la fusion gecko/webkti a aussi t pose plusieurs fois donc j'ai commenc par l...

Trs cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## eatherquake

ah ok je savais pas!
J'ai hte de voir la suite alors!

----------


## toomsounet

> ""Il y autant de diffrences entre Webkit et Gecko qu'entre une pomme et une banane""



Marrant, pas plus tard qu'il y a 3 semaines, un developpeur de Google m'a annonce que les dev de Firefox ont du mal avec la gestion des processus en ce moment. Les developpeurs de ces deux compagnies communiquent pas mal entre eux, et il arrive a ceux de Firefox d'utiliser du code provenant de Chrome (Chromium?) pour avancer dans leur travail.

Cependant je ne sais pas si cette fonctionnalite fait partie de Gecko. Mes connaissances dans ce domaine sont tres limitees.

----------


## Seb33300

Si les moteur se limitaient uniquement  gecko et webkit encore a serait dj trs bien.

Ce qu'il faudrait vraiment c'est que IE et Opra passent  Gecko ou Webkit...

----------


## Uther

> Marrant, pas plus tard qu'il y a 3 semaines, un developpeur de Google m'a annonce que les dev de Firefox ont du mal avec la gestion des processus en ce moment. Les developpeurs de ces deux compagnies communiquent pas mal entre eux, et il arrive a ceux de Firefox d'utiliser du code provenant de Chrome (Chromium?) pour avancer dans leur travail.
> 
> Cependant je ne sais pas si cette fonctionnalite fait partie de Gecko. Mes connaissances dans ce domaine sont tres limitees.


Je ne vois pas le rapport. Google et Mozilla ne cachent pas qu'il empruntent du code l'un  l'autre, et tant mieux, c'est justement l'avantage de l'open-source. 

a n'empche pas que la structure mme des deux moteurs d'tre compltement diffrente.

----------


## trenton

> Si les moteur se limitaient uniquement  gecko et webkit encore a serait dj trs bien.
> 
> Ce qu'il faudrait vraiment c'est que IE et Opra passent  Gecko ou Webkit...


Pourquoi ? Si tout le monde respecte les normes, o est le problme ?
Ce qu'il faudrait vraiment c'est que tout le monde utlise un plugin royalte free pour la balise vido !

----------


## Seb33300

Justement parce que les normes ne sont pas respectes.

Donc autant limit le nombre de moteurs.

----------


## Rapha222

> Si les moteur se limitaient uniquement  gecko et webkit encore a serait dj trs bien.
> 
> Ce qu'il faudrait vraiment c'est que IE et Opra passent  Gecko ou Webkit...


Autant pour IE je pourrai comprendre, mais Opera c'est leur gagne pain, et ils font du bon boulot  ::ccool:: .

@Gordon: Merci pour la rponse, mais je pensais plus  ce qu'il penserait d'unir les deux moteurs OpenSouce pour centraliser les efforts, pas de la fiabilit technique. M'enfin c'est pas bien grave  :;): .

----------


## Seb33300

> Autant pour IE je pourrai comprendre, mais Opera c'est leur gagne pain, et ils font du bon boulot .
> 
> @Gordon: Merci pour la rponse, mais je pensais plus  ce qu'il penserait d'unir les deux moteurs OpenSouce pour centraliser les efforts, pas de la fiabilit technique. M'enfin c'est pas bien grave .


Je ne dit pas que opra fait du mauvais boulot.

Mais pour ma par je le boycoterrait tant que leur moteur de rendu sera propritaire.
Sinon, le navigateur en lui mme est trs bien...

----------


## trenton

> Justement parce que les normes ne sont pas respectes.
> 
> Donc autant limit le nombre de moteurs.


Je vois toujours pas en quoi avoir plusieurs moteurs de rendu diffrents est un problme. J'en vois en revanche les avantages.

----------


## themei

> Pourquoi ? Si tout le monde respecte les normes, o est le problme ?
> Ce qu'il faudrait vraiment c'est que tout le monde utlise un plugin royalte free pour la balise vido !


Loin de moi de vouloir relancer la polmique, mais je prfre qu'on impose un codec qui est dj un standard de fait, qu'un codec qui a tout fait sauf ces preuves, qui n'est pas mature et qui a AUCUN outils performant pour l'exploiter. (Theora 1.2 commence  peine a titiller XviD, alors que XviD est au point mort depuis plusieurs annes...)

D'un ct si dj les navigateurs implmentaire le JPEG2000 et l'HD Photo (qui est une norme ISO et d'ailleurs un JPEG machin maintenant), a serait dj pas mal d'avoir des outils correct pour gagner en compression sur les photos...

----------


## Uther

Tu mlanges compltement les problmes. Il faut diffrencier normes et implmentations.

On a des trs bonnes implmentations varies, libres ou non des normes que tu cites. 
Le problme est qu'en implmentant ces normes, on tombe sous le coup de brevets logiciels.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> @Gordon: Merci pour la rponse, mais je pensais plus  ce qu'il penserait d'unir les deux moteurs OpenSouce pour centraliser les efforts, pas de la fiabilit technique. M'enfin c'est pas bien grave .


Salut Rapha222,

En lisant entre les lignes, je crois que tu as un dbut de rponse : il n'est pas possible de centraliser les efforts tout simplement parce que l'Open Source n'est pas unifi (autant de diffrences qu'entre une banane et une pomme)... et que 1-/ ce n'est pas un hasard (c'est le fruit de stratgies opposes) et que 2-/ ses acteurs *ne le veulent pas*.

Unifier tout a veut dire mettre Apple, Google et Mozilla (plus les autres volontaires) autour d'une table et bosser main dans la main... alors qu'ils sont concurrents (l c'est juste mon analyse).

A mon avis ce n'est pas possible pour un question de *culture*. Qui se voit, au final, dans les technologies dveloppes.

PS : ceci dit Paul Rouget par exemple, connait trs bien les deux moteurs. Tous les devs webs communiquent et s'inspirent mais ils n'ont -  mon avis - juste pas la mme philosophie.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

* Google a raison : il est plus simple de dvelopper une extension pour Chrome, mais celles de Firefox sont plus puissantes* 
*Suite de l'entretien avec Mozilla : les extensions de Chrome, la rponse de Firefox*



Suite de l'entretien avec Tristant Nitot, Prsident Fondateur de Mozilla Europe, et Paul Rouget, techno-vangliste pour la Fondation.

La premire partie est ici, la deuxime l.

Voici la troisime : les extensions de Chrome, la rponse de Firefox.



_Quittons les moteurs de rendu pour les extensions : Google affirme qu'il est plus simple de dvelopper des add-ons pour Chrome que pour Firefox..._

*Paul Rouget* : (_instantanment_) Et c'est vrai. Ils ont parfaitement raison.

_Ah bon ?.. Tu es d'accord ?_

*PR* : Oui. Dvelopper une extension pour Firefox a peut tre un peu complexe. Mais il faut voir aussi que le jeu en vaut la chandelle. Les extensions de Firefox peuvent tre beaucoup plus puissantes que celles de Chrome.

*Tristan Nitot* : Et nous avons lanc JetPack pour simplifier leurs dveloppements.

*Donc JetPack peut tre considr comme une partie de votre rponse  l'arrive des extensions pour Chrome ?*

*TN* : Non, pas vraiment. JetPack a dbut bien avant Chrome. JetPack c'est surtout une rponse aux objectifs que notre communaut s'est fixe, comme l'installation  chaud des extensions (NDR : sans relancer le navigateur), une plus grande simplicit dans le dveloppement et une meilleure rtro-compatibilit.

*Il semble que JetPack ait dclench une polmique aprs un billet de Mike Connor (dveloppeur de Firefox 3) qui appelait  passer au plus vite  JetPack. Beaucoup de dveloppeurs lui ont rpondu que cela allait tuer l'innovation, que JetPack tait beaucoup moins puissant que XUL et que les extensions allaient en ptir. Que rpondez-vous  ceux qui pensent que JetPack va uniformiser les extensions et brider l'inventivit des dveloppeurs ?*

*TN* : (_sceptique_) Non, je ne crois pas que cette volution dbouchera sur des extensions moins puissantes ou moins cratives. Je comprends ces inquitudes mais il faut bien voir que JetPack n'est pas encore finalis. Pour l'instant c'est vrai qu'il est moins puissant que XUL mais nous travaillons pour qu'il le devienne.

*Donc la Fondation n'a pas l'intention d'imposer cet outil et de pousser  abandonner XUL ?*

*TN* : Non, ce n'est pas  l'ordre du jour.

*PR* : Et si on supprime XUL ou n'importe quoi du systme actuel, c'est pour quelque chose de plus puissant.

*TN* : De toutes les manires, une fois de plus, nous ne sommes pas une entreprise avec un comit de direction qui impose quoi que ce soit  qui que ce soit. A terme peut-tre que JetPack remplacera XUL mais certainement pas parce qu'on l'aura impos par la force. Mais plutt par les avantages qu'il apporte.

*Qui sont ?*

*TN* : La simplicit mais aussi une plus grande compatibilit des extensions vis  vis des volutions de Firefox. JetPack facilite les tests de compatibilit pour les dveloppeurs. C'est trs important parce que le navigateur lui-mme va voluer de plus en plus vite avec une acclration des cycles de dveloppement.

*Si la migration entre les deux technologies se fait progressivement, elles vont donc continuer  cohabiter pendant un petit moment ?*

*TN* : Tout  fait.


NB : Le lendemain de cette interview, la Fondation Mozilla confirmait les dires de TN dans un billet de Justin Scott, Add-ons Product Manager, intitul  Add-Ons Are Here To Stay .


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les extensions de Firefox sont plus "puissantes" que celles de Chrome ?
 ::fleche::  Et quelles sont celles que vous utilisez (ou utilisiez) sur Firefox qui n'existe pas, ou pas encore, sur Chrome) ?

----------


## FloMo

A l'heure actuelle, seuls Firefox et Internet Explorer ne passent pas le test de compatibilit ACID3.

Cela signifie-t-il que ce test n'est pas valable ?

----------


## FloMo

> Tu mlanges compltement les problmes. Il faut diffrencier normes et implmentations.
> 
> On a des trs bonnes implmentations varies, libres ou non des normes que tu cites. 
> Le problme est qu'en implmentant ces normes, on tombe sous le coup de brevets logiciels.


Sans parler de la libert du logiciel, mais plutt du problme du brevet,  savoir le cot, on sait que MPEG-4 reste gratuit jusqu' 2016.

Du coup, rien n'empche d'implmenter MPEG-4 jusqu' 2016. 
Entre temps, les codecs libres pourront continuer leur volution. 
Une fois arrivs  maturit, ces codecs pourront remplacer MPEG-4 en 2015 par exemple.

Double avantage :
- on ne ralentit pas l'volution du web avec des dbats interminables,
- on se garde une porte de sortie vers le libre.

----------


## FailMan

> Pourquoi Firefox est trs lourd sous Mac OS X ?


Pourquoi FF est trs lourd tout court, 300M de RAM avec un onglet Facebook et un Youtube, a fait mal  ::aie:: 

Quand est-ce que FF retrouvera sa force : sa lgret et son interface pure ?
C'est devenu une usine  gaz, maintenant je tourne sous Chrome, c'est bien mieux.

----------


## trenton

> Sans parler de la libert du logiciel, mais plutt du problme du brevet,  savoir le cot, on sait que MPEG-4 reste gratuit jusqu' 2016.
> 
> Du coup, rien n'empche d'implmenter MPEG-4 jusqu' 2016. 
> Entre temps, les codecs libres pourront continuer leur volution. 
> Une fois arrivs  maturit, ces codecs pourront remplacer MPEG-4 en 2015 par exemple.
> 
> Double avantage :
> - on ne ralentit pas l'volution du web avec des dbats interminables,
> - on se garde une porte de sortie vers le libre.


Tu devrais faire un tour sur : http://formats-ouverts.org/

----------


## Uther

> Sans parler de la libert du logiciel, mais plutt du problme du brevet,  savoir le cot, on sait que MPEG-4 reste gratuit jusqu' 2016.


Faux!
C'est la diffusion de contenu H.264 qui reste tolre jusqu'en 2016. 
L'encodage tout comme le dcodage reste soumis  des droits(trs cher). 




> Du coup, rien n'empche d'implmenter MPEG-4 jusqu' 2016.
> Entre temps, les codecs libres pourront continuer leur volution.
> Une fois arrivs  maturit, ces codecs pourront remplacer MPEG-4 en 2015 par exemple.


Mme si l'encodage/dcodage taient vraiment gratuit jusqu'en 2016, a serait un norme pige : les changement ne sont jamais immdiat.
Si H.264 est implment dans tous les navigateurs, il deviendra de fait un standard incontournable dont on ne pourra plus se passer avant trs longtemps (et surement pas en 2016). 
Comme a a t le cas du gif sauf que l, les brevets courent encore jusqu'en 2028 et qu'il est certain que le Mpeg-la poursuivra ceux qui passeront outre.

----------


## Ouck_02

Ce que je regrette beaucoup c'est que l'excellent Opera soit autant  la traine au niveau des extensions...
Il n'y a que des gadgets inutiles et c'est bien dommage vu les nombreuses qualits du navigateur...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Pourquoi FF est trs lourd tout court, 300M de RAM avec un onglet Facebook et un Youtube, a fait mal 
> 
> Quand est-ce que FF retrouvera sa force : sa lgret et son interface pure ?
> C'est devenu une usine  gaz, maintenant je tourne sous Chrome, c'est bien mieux.


Tristan Nitot rpond  a dans la suite de l'interview (demain ou jeudi  :;):  )

----------


## FailMan

C'est normal qu'un site web cherche  accrotre sans cesse son trafic non ?  ::aie:: 

Pour en revenir au sujet, les extensions FF okay elles sont plus puissantes, mais bon  quel prix ? Au prix de la fluidit, FF est devenu hyper lourd et gourmand, il a perdu ce qui faisait son charme : la rapidit et la lgret. Chrome a repris ce flambeau et j'espre qu'il ne va pas le perdre malgr ses volutions dont personnellement, je me serai bien pass.

----------


## zul

C'est jamais normal de travestir la vrit pour augmenter son audience, c'est juste digne de TF1 and co  ::): .

Sinon, concernant la consommation mmoire, sous Linux x86-64, y'a pas  dire, chrome consomme plus que firefox quand on fait l'addition de tous les processus qu'il lance. Par contre, sur le long terme, il s'en sort mieux, vu que la gestion de la mmoire est bien plus triviale (onglet ferm -> on tue le processus -> la mmoire est redonn  l'OS -> tout va bien) (et a reste  mon avis un excellent choix de design, en simplicit de dveloppement, ractivit, gestion de la mmoire, etc ...).

Sinon, des gens se plaignent de la lenteur des navigateurs actuelles, peut-tre que si on essayait pas d'intgrer n'importe quelle techno dans les navigateurs du futur pour faire du "web plus puissant", on aurait peut-tre moins de problmes de perfs (entre le standard css horriblement complexe, le js a plus savoir quand faire, des supers extensions comme webgl et cie ...).

----------


## Gordon Fowler

En rponse  toutes les critiques, dont certaines dpassent les bornes et touchent  l'insulte, je rappelle que le titre mis pour cette partie d'ITW est :

* Google a raison : il est plus simple de dvelopper une extension pour Chrome, mais celles de Firefox sont plus puissantes* 

Au cas o vous ne l'auriez pas lu...

Quant  celui de la page de garde, il est 

1- limit en nombre de caractres et 
2 - ne trahit pas les propos de Paul Rouget qui a fait de la provoc avec un grand sens de l'humour pendant l'interview en rptant "oui, oui ils ont raison, c'est plus simple". Moi : "Ah bon ?". Lui "Oui, c'est clair". Puis aprs un silence : "mais les ntres sont plus puissantes". Ce titre provoquant ne fait que retranscrire l'ironie acide de Paul.

Ce qui est par ailleurs retranscrit galement dans l'ITW elle-mme.


Cordialement  tous,

Gordon Fowler

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Une galerie d'extensions payantes pour Firefox  n'est pas pour l'instant une priorit* 
*Mais la rflexion suit son cours : suite de l'entretien avec Mozilla (partie 4)*


Suite de l'entretien de Dveloppez avec Tristant Nitot, Prsident Fondateur et Paul Rouget, techno-vangliste, de Mozilla Europe.

Vous pouvez lire la partie 1, la partie 2 et la partie 3



*Le 11 Dcembre dernier, lors du Add-On Con, Justin Scott a parl   contre- contrecur  d'une galerie d'extensions payantes. Ce projet serait en cours et ferait suite aux revendications des dveloppeurs. Qu'en est-il* 

*Tristan Nitot* : Ah !... J'attendais cette question ! (_Il sourit_). Il y a plusieurs choses l-dedans. 

*Paul Rouget* : Et d'ailleurs les extensions payantes, a existe dj. La plupart sont des extensions professionnelles, je n''en ai plus en mmoire, mais elles existent. Je crois bien que Michel Gutierrez, le crateur de l'extension VideoDownloadHelper, en a dveloppes plusieurs. Mais les addons payants sont une exception, et ils ne sont pas hbergs chez Mozilla

*TN* : L'ide ce n'est bien videmment pas de passer du gratuit au payant. Il y a aujourd'hui des extensions gratuites et des extensions payantes. a continuera  tre le cas. L'ide c'est de s'inspirer de ce qui fonctionne, en l'occurrence l'AppStore de l'iPhone. Pour l'instant rien n'est dcid mais des discussions portent sur une sorte de MarketPlace qui centraliserait les extensions que des dveloppeurs ou des entreprises veulent faire payer. Mais je ferais remarquer que potentiellement toutes les extensions sont dj payantes. Simplement c'est l'utilisateur qui choisit le prix. Mais on propose dj de faire un don  avec une somme conseille. On sait grer a.

*Mais les extensions que nous connaissons resteront gratuites ?* 

*TN* : Je ne crois pas que le grand public veuille payer pour ajouter des extensions  Firefox. Le MarketPlace ne concernerait que des extensions bien particulires que l'on ne voit pas beaucoup.

*Cette galerie payant pourrait-elle arriver en 2010 ?*

*TN* : Honntement je ne sais pas... Entre nous cette question revient de manire rgulire. Une fois encore, on fonctionne sur le modle de la communaut, pas de l'entreprise qui donne des ordres. Il faut qu'on en parle, qu'on dbatte et aprs on verra. Mais ce n'est pas un axe de dveloppement prioritaire pour Firefox  en tout cas pas aujourd'hui.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Avez-vous dj fait un don aprs avoir install une extension ?

 ::fleche::  Un AppStore d'add-ons professionnels pour Firefox vous intresse-t-il en tant que dveloppeur ? Et vous parait-il viable en tant que client ?

----------


## cd090580

> Avez-vous dj fait un don aprs avoir install une extension ?


Non




> Un AppStore d'add-ons professionnels pour Firefox vous intresse-t-il en tant que dveloppeur ? Et vous parait-il viable en tant que client ?


Style AppStore ==> Non, pourquoi toujours vouloir s'inpirer de ce que fait ce fichu I-Phone.

Non, c'est chaque fois pareil, ds que quelque chose de gratuit marche bien, il faut qu' chaque fois le terme de service payant revienne sur la table.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Non, c'est chaque fois pareil, ds que quelque chose de gratuit marche bien, il faut qu' chaque fois le terme de service payant revienne sur la table.


Oui sauf que l :




> *TN* : L'ide ce n'est bien videmment pas de passer du gratuit au payant.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *TN* : Je ne crois pas que le grand public veuille payer pour ajouter des extensions  Firefox. Le MarketPlace ne concernerait que des extensions bien particulires que l'on ne voit pas beaucoup.
> 
> *TN* : [...] ce n'est pas un axe de dveloppement prioritaire pour Firefox  en tout cas pas aujourd'hui.

----------


## FailMan

> Style AppStore ==> Non, pourquoi toujours vouloir s'inpirer de ce que fait ce fichu I-Phone.


+ 1, mas _il parat_ qu'Apple est trs in.




> Non, c'est chaque fois pareil, ds que quelque chose de gratuit marche bien, il faut qu' chaque fois le terme de service payant revienne sur la table.


Que veux-tu, quand a marche bien, on se dit que c'est bte de ne pas s'en mettre un peu plus dans les fouilles au passage  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

De mon cot, je n'ai jamais donn, je ne savais mme pas que c'tait possible.

Ca arrive souvent ? ils ont des stat ? Ou vont les dons, au crateur ou  mozilla ?

Pour l'option payante, je trouve au contraire que ca devrait tre une priorit si des entreprises le demande. 
En effet, si des projets ncessites des fonctions spcifiques que peut seul developper une entreprise(pour une niche par exemple) il est peut tre plus rapide de leur donner des moyens de vendre leur produit.

Et puis, je suis sur qu'un pourcentage reviendrait a mozilla, donc tout le monde en profite. 
Aprs, reste a savoir si c'est vraiment une demande importante en rapport du travail demand. (Est ce que ca rapporte ?)

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> De mon cot, je n'ai jamais donn, je ne savais mme pas que c'tait possible.
> 
> Ca arrive souvent ? ils ont des stat ? Ou vont les dons, au crateur ou  mozilla ?


Salut,

Sur la page de l'extension, tu as souvent un bouton "don" avec un montant recommand.

C'est le dveloppeur et lui seul qui fixe ce montant. Et, bien sr, il est le seul bnficiaire de cet argent.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*"Notre objectif principal n'est pas d'diter des logiciels, c'est d'amliorer le Web"*
*Suite de l'entretien avec Mozilla Europe (partie 5), qui veut crer "un Web participatif dans 100 ans"*


Suite de l'entretien de Dveloppez avec Tristant Nitot, Prsident Fondateur et Paul Rouget, techno-vangliste, de Mozilla Europe : la scurit et la diffrence de Mozilla.

Vous pouvez lire la partie 1, la partie 2 et la partie 3 et la partie 4


*Cette anne Firefox a connu beaucoup plus de problmes de scurit maintenant qu'il est devenu trs grand public. Comme les extensions taient le principal point faible du navigateur vous avez boucl le dossier  components . Certains dveloppeurs ont trs mal ragi et d'autres sur le forum leur ont rpondu qu'ils n'avaient qu' arrter de coder avec leur piedsleurs pieds... C'est galement votre position ?*

*Paul Rouget* : Ah oui ! Tout  fait ! Le dossier  components  dans Firefox n'a rien  voir avec les extensions. Ceux qui l'utilisent pour a, c'est soit parce qu'ils ne font pas les choses proprement soit qu'ils le font exprs avec un but pas trs clair. Comme par exemple d'empcher la dsinstallation par le gestionnaire d'extension - comme Microsoft. Non franchement, ce dossier, il fallait le boucler.

*Firefox 3.6 introduit la mise  jour automatique des plug-ins, la version future fera de mme avec la sparation des processus et des onglets (projet Electrolysis). Mais partant du principe que le maillon faible se trouve souvent  entre la chaise et le clavier  vous semblez galement vouloir intgrer l'humain dans cet effort de scurisation ?*

*Tristan Nitot* : On l'oublie souvent mais notre objectif principal n'est pas d'diter des logiciels, c'est d'amliorer le Web. Pour nous le logiciel est un levier pour modifier les comportements. C'est en partant de ce constat que nous avons lanc Drumbeat, un projet qui en est encore  ses tous dbuts. C'est un deuxime levier en quelque sorte. Nous allons essayer d'impliquer le plus possible nos membres et les utilisateurs de Firefox pour qu'ils deviennent les ambassadeurs d'un Web plus ouvert et plus sr. Cela passera  notre avis par l'ducation et l'explication.

*C'est un projet ambitieux...* 

*TN* : C'est un projet trs ambitieux. La devise de Drumbeat c'est de crer  un Web participatif dans 100 ans . Nous nous inscrivons sur la dure, pas sur le court terme.

*Quelle raction avez-vous eue en apprenant que le gouvernement Wallon avait banni Firefox de l'administration au motif que seul  Internet Explorer 6 tait sr  (sic) ?*

*TN* : _(Long silence... puis dans un sourire)_ Honntement, ragir poliment je ne pourrais pas...

*PR* : Depuis,  l'inverse, les gouvernements Franais et Allemand ont dconseill d'utiliser IE.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Comment trouvez-vous que la scurit de Firefox volue ?
 ::fleche::  Le fait que Firefox soit dit par une Fondation avec une philosophie diffrente d'une entreprise influence-t-il votre choix de navigateur ?

----------


## Acropole

Si on peut dvelopper de vrais applications, genre Office, Dreamweaver ou Flash ca peut le faire. Tout en un dans Firefox avec les fonctions de cloud. Tout a pour un prix raisonnable, a pourrait faire bouger bien des choses.
Je pense que a peut avoir un fort potentiel si une ou plusieurs botes serieuses s'y mtent  fond.

EDIT : je rpondai  la MJ prcdente (extensions payantes), la dernire  t post entre temps.

----------


## argonath

La dernire question est tellement priceless ^^ Mais sans aller jusqu'en Wallonie, la plupart des administrations franaises, l'INSEE entre autres, sont bloques sur IE6

----------


## azertix

> Mais sans aller jusqu'en Wallonie, la plupart des administrations franaises, l'INSEE entre autres, sont bloques sur IE6


Et les entreprises !  :8O:

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*"Le PDG de Google a dit une immense connerie"*
*Mais l'entreprise reste "un excellent partenaire" : Mozilla revient pour Dveloppez sur ses relations avec Google*



Dans cette partie de l'entretien exclusif que Mozilla a accord  Dveloppez, Tristan Nitot, son Prsident fondateur, revient sur les liens complexes, mais pour lui trs clairs, entre sa Fondation et Google. Notamment sur les propos glaants de Eric Schmidt sur la vie prive (en substance : _ seuls les criminels se soucient de cacher leurs vies prives. Si vous avez peur de Google, commencez par modifier votre vie et vous n'aurez plus  avoir peur_ ).

Beaucoup de libert et de franchise dans ces propose qui devraient rpondre aux questions que de nombreux membres du forum n'avaient pas manqu de poser.



*Pour Mark Surman (Directeur Excutif de la Fondation et initiateur de Drumbeat) un Web meilleur est un web plus sr et un Web plus sr est un Web qui  protge la vie prive . Que pensez-vous des dclarations du PDG de Google  Eric Schmidt ?*

*Tristan Nitot* : Je le dis d'autant plus ouvertement que j'ai crit dessus  plusieurs reprises. Il a dit une norme connerie. Et je crois que c'est une trs mauvaise chose pour Google. Tout comme je crois que les dclarations de Mark Zuckerberg, le crateur de Facebook (NDR : _ La norme sociale a volu avec le temps, [...] l're de la confidentialit est termine_ ), sont aussi une norme connerie.

*Asa Dotzler - directeur de la communaut de dveloppement de Mozilla - a appel personnellement  migrer vers Bing (en expliquant comment changer le moteur de recherche par dfaut du navigateur). tes-vous d'accord avec lui ?*

*TN* : Tout d'abord ce n'est pas exactement ce qu'il a dit. J'tais avec lui au moment o il a publi sa raction qui, je le souligne  nouveau, est une raction personnelle. Son argumentation est en trois points.
Un, il constate qu'Eric Schmidt dit n'importe quoi sur la vie prive. Deux, il dit qu'il a tudi les clauses d'utilisation de Bing et de Google et que Bing est plus respectueux de la vie prive. Pourquoi dit-il cela ? Il dit cela parce que Bing ne fait pas de lien entre la recherche effectue et l'identit de celui qui fait la recherche (l'IP). Ce que Google fait, mme s'ils le contestent. Trois, il conclut que certains pourraient vouloir utiliser Bing par dfaut dans Firefox.
Il ne dit pas qu'il faut le faire, mais que si Google dans Firefox vous drange au regard de tout a, c'est possible de le changer.

*Ce n'est pas la position de la Fondation ?*

*TN* : La position de Mozilla c'est que tous les membres de la communaut peuvent s'exprimer. Quand Google, qui est un de nos partenaires, fait une btise, je le dis et je l'cris, y compris dans les journaux. Mais personnellement, je ne pense pas pour autant qu'ils soient le Diable.

*C'est justement une question qui revient trs souvent sur DVP : quels sont vos rapports avec Google ?*

*TN* : Pour moi, Google est un trs bon partenaire. J'en veux pour preuve que nous n'avons jamais eu la moindre pression pour faire voluer Firefox dans un sens ou dans l'autre. Google n'a jamais tent d'empcher des extensions trs populaires qui lui sont pourtant trs dfavorables. Je pense en particulier  AdBlock, Customize Google, NoScript ou GreaseMonkey.

*GreaseMonkey ?*

*TN* : C'est une extension qui charge la page Web et qui analyse tous les scripts qu'elle contient pour les filtrer et n'afficher que ceux que l'utilisateur accepte. Dans le cas de Google, je ne sais pas si les membres de DVP sont au courant mais sur la page des rsultats de recherches, il y a un script qui surveille pour savoir si vous cliquez sur le premier lien ou sur le deuxime ou sur le dixime. Officiellement c'est pour  optimiser la pertinence des rponses . Peut-tre. Ou peut-tre pas. Moi, j'ai dsactiv ce script. Et bien Google ne nous dit rien sur ce genre d'add-ons.



NDR : Vous pouvez retrouver la partie 1, la partie 2 et la partie 3, et la partie 4 et la partie 5 de cette interview.

----------


## oliwek

> *Quelle raction avez-vous eue en apprenant que le gouvernement Wallon avait banni Firefox de l'administration au motif que seul  Internet Explorer 6 tait sr  (sic) ?*
> 
> *TN* : _(Long silence... puis dans un sourire)_ Honntement, ragir poliment je ne pourrais pas...


de source bien informe, on me dit pourtant que la Communaut franaise de Belgique (l'administration) utilise firefox comme navigateur par dfaut dans nombre de ses services   :;):

----------


## zaventem

> de source bien informe, on me dit pourtant que la Communaut franaise de Belgique (l'administration) utilise firefox comme navigateur par dfaut dans nombre de ses services


Mais la Communaut franaise de Belgique n'est pas la Wallonie  ::): 
Heureusement que je suis n dedans parce que je n'aimerais pas devoir comprendre nos institutions

----------


## NejNej

Ces dclarations font quand mme froid dans le dos.
La raction de Mozilla est bizarre :
"Ouais ils sont un peu c**s, une mentalit pas terrible, mais on les aime bien."

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Ces dclarations font quand mme froid dans le dos.
> La raction de Mozilla est bizarre :
> "Ouais ils sont un peu c**s, une mentalit pas terrible, mais on les aime bien."


Salut,

Je pense que l'ide de Tristan Nitot c'est plutt de dire que la personnalit du PDG de Google ne reflte pas celle de la totalit de l'entreprise.

Preuve  l'appui (pour lui) : Google est plus permissif qu'Eric Schmidt puisque la socit laisse les dveloppeurs faire des extensions pour une plus grande confidentialit lors de l'utilisation du moteur de Google.

Il note quand mme que tout a c'est mauvais pour Google... 


Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## NejNej

> Preuve  l'appui (pour lui) : Google est plus permissif qu'Eric Schmidt puisque la socit laisse les dveloppeurs faire des extensions pour une plus grande confidentialit lors de l'utilisation du moteur de Google.


Pour le coup a reste trs confidentiel paradoxalement.
Les accs  ses extensions sont proposes au grand publique ou doit il aller les chercher?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

AdBlock, Customize Google, NoScript ou GreaseMonkey sont toutes disponibles depuis Firefox ou sur le site officiel des extensions.

Exemple :
https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/748
ou
https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/743

Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## Acropole

Si ce cher mr Shmidt vivait en corre du nord, en chine, ou dans l'ex bloc sovitique, je pense qu'il parlerait autrement du droit  la protection de la vie prive.
Et encore, y'a mme pas besoin d'aller si loin, il suffit de voir les ractions de ses voisins si un "secret" personnel venait  tre dcouvert. Parfois, a tourne trs mal, mme si il n'y a rien d'illgal.
Le problme de la vie prive n'est pas le problme de celui qui veut garder certaines choses secretes, mais plutot les actions et ractions de ceux qui veulent tout savoir.
Bref, vouloir tout savoir de la vie priv des autres n'est certainement pas un gage de justice, de nombreux tats criminels le font (on appellait a l'inquisition  une poque).
Alors mr Shmidt ferrait mieux de s'occuper de coder son moteur de recherche plutot que vouloir reprogrammer le code civil.

(en tous cas une chose est sre, vu toutes les conneries que peuvent sortir les grand patrons, on sait que ce sont des gens normaux finalement !)

----------


## lemaitva

> Ces dclarations font quand mme froid dans le dos.
> La raction de *Mozilla* est bizarre :
> "Ouais ils sont un peu c**s, une mentalit pas terrible, mais on les aime bien."


Comme le souligne Tristan Nitot, sa raction (comme celle d'Asa Dotzler) est sa pense, pas la position de Mozilla.

La raction d'Eric Schmidt est typiquement une phrase dite pour faire ragir (Ici, on appellerait a un commentaire de troll). Le mieux  faire est de ne pas relever. (Oui, je sais, l je nourris un peu le troll).

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*"Chrome n'a aucun intrt  chasser sur nos terres"*
*Mozilla revient galement sur son indpendance financire face  Google*


Dans cette partie de l'entretien exclusif que Mozilla a accord  Dveloppez, Tristan Nitot, son Prsident fondateur, continue de rpondre  vos questions sur les liens complexes, mais pour lui trs clairs, entre sa Fondation et Google. Le financement, ce que pourrait changer l'arrive de Chrome, et la manire dont il envisage de ne pas devenir _ une victime collatrale_  dans la guerre entre IE et la navigateur de Google. Un danger bien rel.




*Selon la Prsidente, Mitchell Baker, la Fondation Mozilla a gnr 79 millions de dollars de revenus, dont une trs grande majorit vient de Google via le moteur de recherche par dfaut de Firefox. Cela ne risque-t-il pas de devenir un problme stratgique maintenant que Google est aussi un concurrent ?
* 
*Tristan Nitot* : Nous sommes une Fondation. Pas une entreprise. Tous nos revenus servent  trois choses : payer les salaires, payer les impts et alimenter un fonds de rserve. Ce fonds nous permet aujourd'hui de voir venir et de trouver un autre partenaire en cas de besoin... Mais une fois de plus, pour moi, nous avons un bon deal carr avec Google. Ils nous versent des revenus. Ils ne nous disent pas ce que nous devons faire. Non, vraiment. Google est un trs bon partenaire.

*Mais un partenaire qui est devenu un concurrent... N'avez-vous pas l'impression que Chrome chasse sur vos terres avec l'arrive des extensions, un point qui a fait le succs de Firefox ?
* 
*TN* : Chrome n'a aucun intrt  chasser sur nos terres. Si Google a lanc son navigateur, ce n'est pas contre Firefox mais contre Internet Explorer. Pour deux raisons. La premire c'est qu'il n'est jamais bon de dpendre de son concurrent. Or tous les services de Google (Picassa, Maps, etc.) dpendent aujourd'hui du navigateur de Microsoft puisqu'il est ultra majoritaire. La deuxime, c'est le retard technologique d'Explorer, pas de Firefox, qui empche l'arrive de nouveaux services de Google comme Wave. C'est un fait : faire tourner Wave dans IE c'est tout simplement impossible.

*Et la publicit massive dans le mtro ?
* 
*TN* : Ils ont d dpenser une somme norme. Mais c'est probablement un moyen efficace pour faire rentrer dans l'esprit du grand public que pour aller sur Internet il n'y a pas que le  Grand E Bleu  sur le bureau. Maintenant les gens savent qu'il y a aussi le jeu Simon des annes 80. (Rires).

*Si je suis le raisonnement, Firefox n'est pas la cible de Chrome. Mais il n'empche que Chrome est surtout install par ceux qui savent ce qu'est un  navigateur . Autrement dit, avant tout les utilisateurs de Firefox : ne risque-t-il pas d'tre une victime collatrale de l'affrontement entre Google et Microsoft ?
* 
*TN* : On fera tout pour ne pas tre une victime collatrale.

*Comment allez-vous faire ?
* 
*TN* : On va continuer  s'amliorer. Firefox 3.6 propose le changement de skin en un seul clic (Personas) par exemple. Autre exemple : nous allons intgrer la synchronisation des donnes (mots de passe, favoris, etc) pour qu'elles soient disponibles partout. C'est ce que nous avons appel Weave. Nous allons isoler de plus en plus les diffrents processus pour rendre le navigateur plus stable et plus sr. Et nous allons mettre de plus en plus notre identit et notre communaut en avant.

*Comme avec Drumbeat ?
* 
*TN* : Comme avec Drumbeat.



NDR : Vous pouvez retrouver la partie 1, la partie 2, la partie 3,  la partie 4 la partie 5 et  partie 6 de cette interview.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Chrome consomme plus de mmoire que Firefox ?*
*C'est ce qu'affirme Mozilla Europe : comment expliquer le dcalage avec vos tmoignages ?*


Tristant Nitot, Prsident et fondateur de Mozilla Europe, rpond  vos questions sur la vitesse et la  lourdeur  de Firefox dans l'entretien qu'il nous a accord.

Pour lui, certes le Panda Roux est plus lent au dmarrage (et il s'en explique), mais il serait faux de dire que Firefox consomme plus de mmoire que Chrome.

Ce qui n'est pas sans poser question par rapport  vos retours d'exprience.


*Beaucoup d'utilisateurs sur DVP mettent en avant la vitesse de Chrome et la compare  la lourdeur de Firefox qui consommerait de plus en plus de ressources mmoires. Comment allez-vous rattraper ce retard ?*

*Tristant Nitot* : Dj je peux dire qu'au niveau de la mmoire c'est faux. Je sais que c'est quelques chose que l'on entend souvent mais j'ai l un benchmark paru dans la presse (PC Expert de janvier 2010) qui montre que Firefox est bien plus conome en mmoire que Chrome. Les benchmarks sont diffrents suivant qu'on est sous Seven ou sous XP, mais Firefox a l'avantage.

*C'est donc une illusion ?*

*TN* : En tout cas les tests montrent juste que Chrome consomme plus de mmoire. Ce qui ne nous empche pas de travailler normment pour rendre Firefox plus rapide, notamment sur la vitesse d'affichage des pages webs - avec un nouveau moteur JavaScript (TraceMonkey)  ou sur le temps de dmarrage.

*Je le trouve effectivement plus court sur Firefox 3.6, mais il reste tout de mme plus long que sur Chrome...*

*TN* : Au dmarrage, peut-tre. Il faut bien voir que Firefox fait de plus en plus de choses (lecteur RSS, meilleur intgration aux OS, gestion fine des plugins, qui sont bien plus puissants que ceux de Chrome...). Mais mme s'il en fait de plus en plus, notre objectif c'est de le garder le plus lger et le plus ractif possible. La 3.6 en est un bon exemple. Les volutions suivantes iront encore plus loin. C'est une priorit.



*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  comment expliquer le dcalage entre vos retours d'exprience sur la  lourdeur  de Firefox et les explications de Tristan Nitot ?

----------


## azertix

Hum. Je suis moyennement convaincu...
Pour ma part, Firefox est trs long  dmarrer (lors du premier dmarrage). Ensuite la navigation est fluide. Je pense que c'est transparent parce que nos PC ont quand mme pas mal de RAM, mais je regarde de temps en temps la consommation en mmoire et mon Firefox tourne dans les 120k Ko.
J'ai certains jeux qui consomment moins...

----------


## Grabeuh

::fleche::  comment expliquer le dcalage entre vos retours d'exprience sur la  lourdeur  de Firefox et les explications de Tristan Nitot ?

FF ne consomme pas tant de mmoire que a quand il est seul.
Par contre, Flash...
Ca me hrisse les poils rien que d'y penser, mais je rejoins l'avis de Steve Jobs sur le produit d'Adobe.
C'est cette salet qui plombe la consommation mmoire de Firefox.

----------


## lochnar

Il suffit que le benchmark soit fait sur les navigateurs sans aucunes extensions installes  :;): 
Perso mes extensions installes sont tris sur le volet ^^
Bref... je ne vois aucun intrt  partir vers un autre navigateur actuellement  ::): 
Firefox rempli tous mes besoins depuis plusieurs annes dj  :;):

----------


## TheDrev

Le gros avantage de chrome est la seperation des plugins dans un procesus a part, ainsi, si un plugin a des defaillances on peut mesurer son impacte sur le navigateur ; chose impossible avec firefox. J'espere qu'un tel systeme est dans les cartons chez mozilla !

----------


## afrodje

C'est vrai que quand Firefox  plusieurs dizaine d'onglets (oui on y arrive plus vite que prvu !), on arrive  une mmoire de 150K minimum.

L'imprime cran ci-jointe est intressantes.

Chrome dcompose ses processus en fonction des onglets (autant de processus que d'onglets) donc la mmoire est divise par processus (ce qui fait surement sa rapidit) mais il demande plus de ressources que Firefox.

Aprs la quantit de mmoire, on s'en fous un peu (je rejoins l'ide Azertix). 
Ce qui compte pour nous utilisateurs, c'est la rapidit, et pour moi c'est Chrome.

----------


## Inazo

Bonjour  tous,

Alors moi je met a jours rgulirement le PandaRoux, et je trouve pas vraiment d'volution notoire dans a rapidit ni a consommation de mmoire. 

Un lger mieux sous Ubuntu en mmoire mais vraiment lger. Ensuite il est vrai que de toute faon si il y a trop de flash la majorit du temps je prfre changer de site.

Car la consommation de ressource est norme et sous Linux c'est encore pire je trouve.

Cordialement,

----------


## befalimpertinent

On verra si c'est toujours vrai une fois que le projet Electrolysis (1 processus/ onglet pour firefox) sera intgr car l ce n'est pas vraiment comparable

----------


## Invit

franchement sa ne m'tonne pas que chrome consomme beaucoup c'est a mon avis et ce aprs quelles testes et certaines contatation un navigateur bcl  la seule bonne remarque que l'on peut faire au sujet de google c'est d'avoir russi a berner beaucoup de personnes  ::mrgreen::  en leurs presentant  ce navigateur comme le top des top et soit disant meilleur que firefox et opera.

----------


## planete.game57

Chrome est plus rapide au dmarrage certes, mais si on commence  mettre quelques onglets, Firefox consomme largement moins que Chrome.

J'ai test avec 10 onglets hier, il y a pas photo. 350 Mo Chrome 240 Mo Firefox.

Bon week-end.  ::lol::

----------


## Arkal

Consomation de memoire et vitesse, c'Est jouer sur les mots...

Certe google prend peut-etre plus de memoire, il utilise ce qu'il peut, plus il en prend, moins il a d'acces aux disques....

Il prend plus de memoire, oui et puis? Il est royalement plus rapide....

Je me fout de la memoire consome, je veux de la reactivit!

----------


## goomazio

Ce n'est pas jouer sur les mots, il y a quand mme une diffrence.
Si je dois choisir entre FF et Chrome pour un viel ordi pas puissant, maintenant je sais lequel prendre alors qu'avant... Mais bon tous les monde ne confond pas justement  ::mrgreen::

----------


## RapotOR

Idem que Arkal, la consommation en mmoire c'est une chose mais la rativit; c'est quand mme mga important.

Je prfre de loin avoir chrome pour le surf. Il n'y a rien  dire; a trace! L'attente au lancement de FF est insoutenable... 3 ou 4 sec, c'est trop!

----------


## JackDaniels93

> Idem que Arkal, la consommation en mmoire c'est une chose mais la rativit; c'est quand mme mga important.
> 
> Je prfre de loin avoir chrome pour le surf. Il n'y a rien  dire; a trace! L'attente au lancement de FF est insoutenable... 3 ou 4 sec, c'est trop!


Franchement la diffrence se ressent au dmarrage, ensuite pour le surf c'est kif kif ...

----------


## themei

Pour la conso RAM, il est pas forcement exact.
Pour le boulot j'ai eu un HTML de gnr qui fait 32Mo...

- FF 3.6 -> jusqu'a 1,5Go de RAM pendant le traitement, a la fin dans les 900Mo
- Chrome 5 -> seulement 400Mo
- IE8 -> pass 2,75Go pendant le traitement j'ai killer le process  ::D: 

Par contre FF 3.6 une fois ouvert on peut scroller c'est fluide, pas Chrome 5, donc je pense que FF stocker le resultat "rendu" en RAM ce que ne fait pas Chrome.

----------


## themei

> Franchement la diffrence se ressent au dmarrage, ensuite pour le surf c'est kif kif ...


Ca depends de la config, sur les Quad Core, Chrome est plus agreable avec plein d'onglets. Et surtout Chrome continu a augment ses perfs, ce que Firefox fait moins j'ai l'impression.

Aprs, je garde FF en premier navigateur car son UI me semble plus intuitive.

Mais bon si Chrome continu son bonhomme de chemin ca va etre de plus en plus dur.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Perso, j'ai pas regard la conso mmoire. a fait 3 fois que j'installe Chrome, pour le tester, et 3 fois que je le dsinstalle aprs quelques jours, car il ne me convient pas ! J'aime vraiment pas ce navigateur ! On dirait un IE 6 rat !  ::aie::

----------


## LooserBoy

Je suis sur la version 4 de chrome et c'est mon navigateur principal mme si j'utilise firefox 2 & 3.5 ainsi que IE6 & 7 afin de tester mes compatibilits de dveloppement web.

J'en suis globalement satisfait surtout qu'il s'affiche plutt bien sur mon netbook (mon outil de dev principal  ::aie:: ) en 1024*600 en standard: menu rduit au minimum, zone affiche correcte pour un netbook, fluide  l'usage mme avec des pages blindes de javascript,...

Par contre, je lui trouve deux gros (normes,  mes n'oeils  ::calim2:: ) dfauts: il lance pleins de processes (une bonne dizaine en fait) alors que seuls 2-3 onglets sont ouverts et le minimum syndical en plugins d'install (flash, shockwave et c'est tout) et que ces process gonflent leur utilisation mmoire  une vitesse absolument hallucinante: je peux difficilement laisser mon pc tourner pendant plus de 24h avec chrome d'ouvert sans avoir une alerte de mmoire insuffisante alors que j'ai quand mme 2Go de ram d'install avec un swap de mme taille... Ca fait un peu mal de voir "disparaitre" 1.5Go de Ram dans des processes chrome.exe...

----------


## cs_ntd

Ba perso pour avoir tester, pour une mme page Internet "normal" (JS, Flash...)

3me) avec 108Mo : Chrome
2me) avec 86Mo : FF (3.5)

... et la surprise (si si je vous jure  ::D: )

1er) avec 75Mo : IE8

... et en faisant en C# mon propre navigateur (un peu a l'arrache hein ^^) avec un controlleur WebBrowser (donc bas sur IE) : 

0me) avec 65Mo  ::D:

----------


## Zenol

Personnellement, en crivant ce message j'ai 104 ongles d'ouvert(un peu de flash, beaucoup de mans, des sites bien conues et d'autres moins), et je dois dire que dans ce genre de conditions, firefox "a du mal", mais ca passe.

Par contre, pour le dmarrage, 4 secondes, c'est plutt optimiste.
(Pour moi, c'est dj trops)

Depuis les dernires version firefox est plus stable. (La version prcdant tait propice au crash sur des sites flash comme deezer)

Je me demande ce que donnerais chrome dans une mme situation? Serais-t il toujours aussi fluide. (Je ne me sent pas le courage de tester)

Il est claire que la plupart d'entre nous apprciais une amlioration des performances, et un lancement plus rapide(quitte  ce que le dmarrage se poursuivent de manire asynchrone).

(Par exemple, pour la lecture de flux-RSS, il n'est pas "urgent" qu'elle soit oprationnel immdiatement aprs le lancement de firefox. On peux se permette d'attendre 3,2secondes de plus si firefox se lance avec 3 secondes de moins.)

En tout cas, si chrome est rapide, il ne permet pas tout ce que permet firefox. (Donc, pour moi la question de changer de navigateur ne se pose pas, chrome ne rpondant pas  mes besoins)

----------


## LooserBoy

> ... et en faisant en C# mon propre navigateur (un peu a l'arrache hein ^^) avec un controlleur WebBrowser (donc bas sur IE) : 
> 
> 0me) avec 65Mo


 :8O:  Ah oui quand mme... et le comportement est strictement le mme ?

----------


## Nesbit

> Chrome dcompose ses processus en fonction des onglets (autant de processus que d'onglets) donc la mmoire est divise par processus (ce qui fait surement sa rapidit) mais il demande plus de ressources que Firefox.


Exactement !!! 
Je ne sais pas pourquoi "tout le monde" dit que FF consomme trop de mmoire. J'ai dj fait plusieurs tests sur a (1 onglet, plusieurs onglets, avec flash, sans flash, etc... ) et j'ai trouv que pour la plupart des cas, la consommation de mmoire de Chrome >> FF (attention: pour Chrome, il me fallait utiliser une calculatrice pour faire *la somme des processus*).

(P/s: Pour Opera 10.5 final c'est encore pire)

----------


## jblecanard

Comme le disait un autre internaute, il y a quand mme une confusion entre la ractivit et la consommation mmoire.

Si Chrome s'octroie en une seule instruction une grosse plage de mmoire, il sera trs ractif  l'intrieur de celle-ci, quitte  ne pas tout utiliser. Tandis que si FF grignote la mmoire dont il a besoin au fur et  mesure, il perd en ractivit : l'allocation de mmoire est trs consommateur de ressources.

Pourtant, on a tendance  penser (souvent  juste titre) qu'une appli qui met plus de temps  dmarrer est plus lourde en mmoire. Il semble que ce soit faux dans le cas prsent.

----------


## cs_ntd

> et le comportement est strictement le mme ?


Presque. En le testant "profondment", il y a certains problmes (certaines zones JavaScript s'affichent pas ou mal), par exemple (mais rien de trop trop drangeant).
Je n'ai aussi pas trouv (pas trop cherch ^^) pour l'instant la manire d'ouvrir les pages qui veulent s'afficher dans une nouvelle fentre, dans une nouvelle instance du navigateur ( moins de le mettre navigateur par dfaut).

Je n'ai pas aussi implment la gestion des favoris et une gestion correcte de l'historique (mais c'est pas a qui prendra 10Mo). Sinon, ya toutes les fonctionnalites "basiques" (prcdent, suivant, home, stop, refresh...), en gros tout ce que j'utilise dans un navigateur (pas d'onglets par contre).

Mais  par a, le comportement est quasiement le mme (il y a les mmes paramtres que dans IE), en tout cas bien suffisant pour une navigation ordinaire.

En plus l'ouverture est instantane, et la navigation vraiment plus rapide que dans les 3 autres.

A la base, on m'avait demand de le faire car IE8 et FF3.5 bouffais toute la RAM disponible sur un (assez, mais trop) vieux PC, et le faisait planter... (ou freezer rgulirement). Depuis, plus de soucis  ::D:

----------


## Rapha222

> *Mise  jour du 27/01/10*
> *NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*
> 
> 
> 
> *"Il y autant de diffrences entre Webkit et Gecko qu'entre une pomme et une banane"*
> *Exclusif : La Fondation Mozilla rpond aux questions des membre de Dveloppez (partie 2)*
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news_multi/55775.htm
Finalement, elle tait pas si bte mon ide alors ^^

----------


## Uther

Il s'agit juste de reprendre une partie du moteur Nitro. Utiliser du code en provenance externe  toujours t fait(beaucoup de code de firefox, viens d'IBM et Adobe entre autre) et continuera d'tre fait. Mais changer l'intgralit du moteur de rendu est autre chose.  

Toute l'interface de firefox reposant entirement sur le moteur Gecko, passer  webkit reviendrait  refaire un autre navigateur. 

C'est un peu comme si tu disait, le foot c'est bien, mais il faudrait comme au rugby que l'on puisse jouer  la main, sans faire de passes en avant et aplatir le ballon derrire la ligne. C'est plus du foot et le rugby existe dj pour a.  
Par contre a serait pas idiot que le foot s'inspire du rugby pour l'arbitrage vido.

----------

